# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Các quán cafe ngon và đẹp ở Đà Nẵng

## Giang_Sica

Đà Nẵng với hệ thống nhà hàng, khách sạn Đà Nẵng là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng của du khách trong và ngoài nướ. Sau đây là danh sách các quán cafe ngon và đẹp ở Đà Nẵng.

Katynat ở đầu đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, khu dân cư mới trụ sở PCCC, chuyên nhạc nhẹ, quán sưu tầm đồ cổ

RoMa : trên đường Nguyễn Tất Thành 5* đẹp và gần ngã 3 với đường ông Ích Khiêm, view sea

Cafe nhạc live có Tiếng Dương Cầm, giữa đường Hòang Văn Thụ, Hợp phố cuối đường Hàm Nghi, Hawai ở Trần Quý Cáp

Cafe lạ, tổng hợp nhạc, đông, vui nhộn có Cafe WONDER: 160 Lê Lợi, Q. Hải Châu, TP. Đà Nẵng@, NewLife 1 và 2 , nói taxi ai cũng biết mấy quán này
  
Bảo Nam Trân, có ăn sáng và cafe nhà cổ và rất nổi  tiếng vì tòan bộ là Nhà Rường nguyên xi bê từ Huế về. 
Trúc  Lâm Viên tương tự, đường Lê Đìinh Dương
Divino – Quán cà phê có không gian đẹp và thơ mộng tại Đà Nẵng:91 Lý Tự Trọng – Hải Châu
Memory Lounge - của MC Kỳ Duyên: Đà Nẵng



Kim Long Cafe - 156 Nguyễn Tri Phương - Đà Nẵng Quán cafe phong cách vườn, hồ cá, nhà rường cổ, yên tĩnh lắm lắm. Đặc  biệt quán còn có hồ cá KOI Nhật bự lắm, chính giữa quán luôn, có thể nói  đây là hồ cá KOI giá trị nhất tại Đà nẵng. Mọi người nhớ ghé quán chơi  nhé, đến rồi trực tiếp cho cá ăn, thú vị lắm ^^
Cà phê Không gian Xưa: 402-404 Điện Biên Phủ, TP. Đà Nẵng
Cafe Nụ tầm Xuân : K236/31 Trần Cao Vân, Quận Thanh Khê, Đà Nẵng
Cafe Trúc Lâm Viên: 8 - 10 Trần Quý Cáp,Đà Nẵng
Googol Cafe - 91-93 Lý Tự Trọng, Q.Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng

  

Cafe Rock ở Đà Nẵng
Cafe Trịnh ở Đà Nẵng
Cafe PIANO:Lô A1-20 Nguyễn Hữu Thọ, Đà Nẵng
Cafe VIP Vườn: 34 Nguyễn Hữu Thọ,Đà Nẵng
Cafe Chim, phong cách cafe mới ở Đà Nẵng
Cafe Phố Xưa II; 103, đường 3 Tháng 2, phường Thanh Bình, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng

----------


## honeydiary15

len len len len ...........................

----------


## bautroimoi

Bạn có nhu cầu đặt tour du lịch trong ngày tại Đà Nẵng thì alo hoặc tham khảo tại đâu nha
>>>> wwwluhanhdanang.com
Buzz trực tiếp yahoo: *phap_newsky*
Nick: *phap_newsky1*
Hotline: *0905.15.33.90* 
Kính chúc Quý khách có những chương trình tour thú vị và hợp lý nhất.

----------


## dung89

quán này độc đáo ghê

----------

